# How to convert PDF File with Hindi text into Word file?



## Rockstar11 (Jan 2, 2010)

Hello.. I have a pdf file with hindi text, i want to convert it into .doc file but i have a problem that when i convert file the hindi font changes into some other font i don't know which. 
please help me... 
thanks in advance


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 2, 2010)

Rockstar11 said:


> Hello.. I have a pdf file with hindi text, i want to convert it into .doc file but i have a problem that when i convert file the hindi font changes into some other font i don't know which.
> please help me...
> thanks in advance



bcoz u dont have the required hindi fonts installed in your system....


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jan 2, 2010)

Install some Hindi Fonts from here - *www.gbpuat.ac.in/Hindifonts.htm
Now try converting... It should work now..


----------



## paroh (Jan 3, 2010)

I think if u could upload the file the users can see which software will works most perfectly in the conversion as there are pelenty of software available


----------



## CA50 (Apr 8, 2010)

you can try installing leap office and after that converting the pdf to doc file.


----------

